
Ask HN: Do you know any fun science/maths books for a casual read? - ck_one
I am looking for books related to maths&#x2F;science which can be read in bed without a need to take notes or work on proofs.
======
jaclaz
The first author that comes to mind is :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Allen_Paulos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Allen_Paulos)

His most famous book is Innumeracy:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innumeracy_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innumeracy_\(book\))

but all his books are nice.

Maybe they are too simple/basic?

------
roscopcoletrane
Faster Than the Speed of Light: The Story of a Scientific Speculation

Blurb from Amazon: "Nothing travels faster than the speed of light, and light
travels at one fixed speed. This idea is considered a foundation of modern
physics, but what if it is wrong? Theoretical physicist Magueijo presents the
idea that light traveled faster in the early universe than it does today. The
varying speed of light theory solves some of the most intractable problems in
cosmology, and could have major implications for the study of physics."

------
madcaptenor
There are a lot! What kind of math or science do you like? Any books you've
liked before, so you're looking for "more like this"?

------
twobyfour
Perhaps something like Godel, Escher, Bach?

